# Baldur's Gate ToSC on Gamespy.



## Marty M. D. (Sep 16, 2005)

I haven't played baldur's gate in awhile and I wanted to finally try it on gamespy. However, so far it doesn't seem possible. I keep getting the exact same error everytime I try to lanuch the game on Gamespy Mulitplayer Cooperative: "An assertion failed in D:\Dev\UIControlButtons.cpp at line number 302". I have no probelms with it when I normally launch it. 

I looked up the error on Baldur's Gate Realms:



> Line 302
> This will occur if you attempt to install the patch for the full verison of Baldur's Gate on top of the Tales of The Sword Coast or the Chapter I & II version. Both of these later titles already have the patch encorporated. You will need to uninstall Baldur's and reinstall the games without installing that patch. If you have Tales of The Sword Cast installed please reference the Interplay Patches page.


Though, I never installed a patch because you don't need one with the 3 disk set.


----------

